# update



## Heidi84

delete my post


----------



## spiceeb

Heidi84 said:


> Please tell me I am not crazy,did not took a hpt because I am still breastfeeding my second son who is only 4 months old, and i have not had a period yet. This two weeks I have been feeling so tired, to the point that my hubby brings the baby to bed at me at night to feed him, because i dont hear him crying at all, so tired I am. And also, with both of my pregnancies i have had restless leg syndrome,and this time i have it too. So since i do not have a hpt here and is sunday, i decided to use my angel sound doppler and could not believe that i was able to hear a baby heart bit. I cannot be wrong at all, i know what a heartbeat of a baby is....ohhh my!! i will not have three kids, all one year apart. fell pregnant with the second baby when my first was only 3 months and a half. THIS TIME WE USED A CONDOM ALL THE TIME, never never not even once without a condom! Oh how could it be? and how many weeks pregant am I. Oh I am crying from joy and panic

i suppose u know ur own body so i would say a cautious congrats. i really would do a hpt asap though maybe from a super market like asda/walmart.


----------



## Heidi84

just sent my hubby to buy me one, i am really panicking 
i am not ready....


----------



## RUBY2122

Heidi84 said:


> just sent my hubby to buy me one, i am really panicking
> i am not ready....

Whoa!! That is.... exciting!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Try not to get too excited because it could just be your picking up your own pulse.... I didnt think Angel sounds even detected a heart beat untill around 9 weeks?

Good luck x


----------



## Scamp

GL but I'm sure it's far to early for a heartbeat to be picked up. I've been reading about dopplers today and they say 12w is normally the earliest x


----------



## taperjeangirl

how far along do you think you will be? 

Sounds really early for a heartbeat, especially on an angelsounds doppler, good luck though, you never know, stranger things have happened!!! :) x


----------



## Heidi84

delete post


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i was 13 weeks before my angel sounds picked up my girls HB, even then that was a huge fight.

Id defo take a test but it could be your own HB


----------



## babyylovee

u said u know what a baby hb sounds like ...so u know its waaaay different from ours its super fast n sounds like a little horse galloping lol..oh and btw ladies the earliest ive heard of ladies find a hb is 6 1/2 -7 weeks . this is very exciting ! good luck n i hope u get the result u want


----------



## babyblog

You would have to be a good few weeks/months to hear a baby's HB Hun, the heart isn't even formed form5 weeks and you would struggle t hear it before 10/11 weeks, and that is early! But I hope you get the answer you want :)


----------



## Floralaura

I found my DS2's HB when I was barely 9 weeks, using a crappy doppler..and I was a size 20 at the time too so not impossible to hear it early.
Hope you get the result you want..x


----------



## ArkRN

The fetal heartbeat is a much faster rate than yours. If you count for a full minute, the baby's could range from 120-180ish. Most adults range from 60-80 bpm. I'm a nurse and I would say that most likely it's your heartbeat you are hearing. Hope you get the news you want:winkwink:


----------



## baby05

There is NO WAY you are hearing a heartbeat on a doppler if your baby is 4 months old.

if you are using protection EVERY time, you are probably not even pregnant

even sensitive dopplers wont detect a heartbeat until 10-12 weeks along

The math makes it unbelievably unlikely. 

Take a pink dye home pregnancy test to test for pregnancy. 

some women are pregnant at their 6 week check up, but since you havnt had unprotected sex....I wouldnt bother with a doppler and start with a HPT


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## baby05

There is Always a risk with Pre cum. It is small though and if this was 2 weeks ago, and at that exact time you happened to be ovulating a swimmer might have made his / her way there and an egg could be implanting in the next few days.. But that would be a long shot.
I am sorry the hpt was negative. I know those can be hard to see when you want to be pregnant.
If you do want another baby, and you want them close in age, I wouldn't plan on getting pregnant from precum or a broken condom . When you are ebf, or right after giving birth , ovulation is going to be sporadic and not "regular " for many women.. But I would put away the doppler... When you get a positive hpt, wait 8 weeks from After that positive test and then look for a heartbeat. Listening for a heartbeat that is not there is just going to bring heartbreak IMO.
Does your husband want to ttc another? If he is on board, start charting and hopefully you can catch an egg sooner than later!
Good luck!


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## MrsM423

Congratulations girl u knew it! This was a heck of a story! Good luck and happy &healthy 9 months!


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations..See, its so possible to hear a early HB! x


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## bounceyboo

congrats hun ull manage the 3 little ones from what ive been told its alot easier to go from 2 to 3 thn 1 to 2 children godd luck to you both:thumbup:


----------



## molly1207

Wow congratulations!! :happydance: You're going to be one busy mummy :haha:


----------



## littlebabyboy

wow!!!!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Congratulations!! Have you started to show positive on a HPT yet? Did you get an early positive result with your last pregnancies?

H&H 9 months - well, less now!!

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woah, Congratulations! What a great way to find out your pregnant lol! x


----------



## honey08

congrats, u see a hb on a scan at 6wk, u can hear a hb on a doppler frm 9wk (mine was 9w4d) x


----------



## Natalie Flynn

congratulations x


----------



## mindyb85

wow...that's crazy that 9 weeks into pregnancy didn't register on the hpt!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Wow congrats :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations! My sister has 2 that are 10.5 months apart, its very stressful but she does love it. Good luck! :)


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## littleblonde

how exciting and scary and amazing. You must be so over whelmed. Sure the 1st few months are gonna be hard but you will have so much fun as they all grow older. x


----------



## Heidi84

deleted post


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

omg!!! totally love your story, i love it when you just know something yourself no matter what other people say or think. im really happy for you hun, massive congrats. really love this thread xxxxx


----------



## Heidi84

MUMMYALLY08 said:


> omg!!! totally love your story, i love it when you just know something yourself no matter what other people say or think. im really happy for you hun, massive congrats. really love this thread xxxxx

thank you hun! hugs !:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

oh wow! congrats! What a story!!


----------



## Bumpi

OMG what an amazing story .. congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

I was able to hear this one at 9 weeks but I bought a very expensive Doppler. Good luck


----------



## suzib76

how did the doctor able to tell you are 9 weeks? did they scan you when you were in


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## Coleey

Wow! :D Congratulations! xx


----------

